

Ask HN: How to convert Keynote files to high res PSDs? - taylorhelgren

How do I convert Keynote files into high res PSDs? Is it possible?
======
melling
Isn't there a StackExchange site for this where you'll get a better and it
will better help others in the future with the same question?

